
Photovoltaic research in ink perovskites - greendesk
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/photovoltaic-ink-could-lead-to-easy-solar-panel-manufacture/
======
greendesk
The last footnote was hurtful. 'Under proposed DOE budget, all research in
renewable energy will be stopped, including research like this.'

